# GPU-Z 0.37 not reading memory usage correctly



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2009)

I selected so that 'memory used' doesn't show the current reading but the highest reading.
Then played Fallout3 for some 20 minutes.
When I re-checked gpu-z, my highest in-game memory usage was 78MB, which I don't think is correct.
Thanks.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2009)

that doesnt sound right indeed .. but all i do is ask the nvidia driver "board memory used?" .. so nothing i can fix


----------



## RadeonX2 (Nov 21, 2009)

also tried MW2 yesterday. All settings max + enabled ambient occlusion on CP played through the 1st level the vmem usage was around 900mb+. never thought MW2 would take that much vram. MW2 and GTA IV is on par when it comes to vmem usage? now this is weird.

see my post on GTA IV vmem usage.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1643888


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm using 191.07


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 22, 2009)

Any update or more info on this? I need to test further (i.e. more games and also a different card) but so far I only get a actual reading in TF2. Playing BF2 and Risen the mem used counter stays around 68MB, similar behavior to what OP was/is seeing. I'm on 0.3.8 and reference MSI GTX 280 running 191.07 at present.


----------

